# What is considered to be a "Babyfur"?



## Velvet204 (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, I've been watching the Polar Express, and that inspired me to draw my mate, a friend, and I on the Polar Express as pups. This really appealed to me, and I love the idea of having a younger fursona that just sorta still thinks like a teenager, but is around 8 or 9. However, this got me to thinking...Would this be considered to be a babyfur, even though, as an 8-year-old, it wouldn't be in diapers or have anything to do with baby or toddler things? I've heard that if you're 18 or older, and your fursona is still underaged, you're a babyfur. I just wanted to be sure. o.o


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

Personally, a baby fur is a fursona/person who a very young child (5 years and younger). 

A baby fur doesn't not _need _to be in a diaper, but that's usually a sign of a babyfur (unless the fursona is a adult in diapers... then it's a diaper fur).


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 24, 2008)

Baby fur is different for different people sometimes...

to me:
baby fur is a toddler
after toddler before adult is cub
in teen years you can be a teen cub, or teen, or cub... whatever you like
with diaper is diaper fur


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds more like cub.


----------



## Velvet204 (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright, thank you so much! ^^


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 25, 2008)

To me, a babyfur is a person who wishes they could go back to the time where they were infants. They enjoy the innocence, the feel of wearing diapers again, and being utterly helpless and taken care of. 

Well that's how adult babies are so it's basically the same thing, only a furry.. 

But if you draw a baby who happens to be a furry, or draw yourself as a little kid, it doesn't make you a babyfur because you're not interested in the fetish aspect...I guess.


----------



## Uro (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I think one of the prerequisites is to be socially awkward, and fucking creepy. So if you fit both of those then the answer is probably yes.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 25, 2008)

If no diaper , then I go with cub. Baby furs are disgusting! I can't stand to be around them. They look and usually act like a less evolved lower life form. NOt always , but infantile in mindset as well as appearance. ANd thats gross! I can almost see them as pedophiles. ANd I have kids.
   The cubby thing can be cute. The baby fur thing needs to go away and stay there.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know much about babyfurs or have a strong opinion on them, so here is my rule: If your fursona wears a diaper and appears to be under the age of 13, then you're probably a babyfur.

Chimps on TV are excepted from this rule because you can see a chimp in a diaper on the television on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you like to roll around in your own shit while you jerk off? If so you're a babyfur.


----------



## Uro (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Do you like to roll around in your own shit while you jerk off? If so you're a babyfur.



Game and point.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats gross and somewhat true.
**Barfs in the corner now**


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 27, 2008)

I do not believe that is the main focus of the Babyfurs... Hell I would guess that is probably not a hobby enjoyed by the majority of the Babyfurs or their community.

Though a few bad apples do ruin the whole batch.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Do you like to roll around in your own shit while you jerk off? If so you're a babyfur.


90% percent true...the other 10% is do you like wearing diapers for non practical reasons


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I do not believe that is the main focus of the Babyfurs... Hell I would guess that is probably not a hobby enjoyed by the majority of the Babyfurs or their community.
> 
> Though a few bad apples do ruin the whole batch.



No, they all do that. You don't even want to know what the fringe element of the  babyfag community does.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No, they all do that. You don't even want to know what the fringe element of the  babyfag community does.


hmmm then I better tell my one baby fur friend to get with the times then for he doesnt do that


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> hmmm then I better tell my one baby fur friend to get with the times then for he doesnt do that



You better, as it stands he's an embarrassment to the whole community, they  might excommunicate him if he keeps that up.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 27, 2008)

Babyfur = bad. Thats all there is to say. Concencious is "it's wrong and needs to go away and stay there". There are 3 furs in my house.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You better, as it stands he's an embarrassment to the whole community, they  might excommunicate him if he keeps that up.


nope he doesnt want to do that so hes upgrading to cub, =D a few more upgrades and he'll finally catch up with the rest of us as adults


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

You have to be a pedophile to be a cub, your friend should really so his research before going around joining sexually deviant furry subcultures.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You have to be a pedophile to be a cub, your friend should really so his research before going around joining sexually deviant furry subcultures.


but he doesnt do anything sexual...damn he actually put off by yiff. Reason hes a cub cause I treated him like a lil brother, he does have an adult sona but around me hes a cub.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but he doesnt do anything sexual...damn he actually put off by yiff. Reason hes a cub cause I treated him like a lil brother, he does have an adult sona but around me hes a cub.



If he's planning on hanging out with other folks who call themselves cubs he  should prepare to be unpleasantly surprised, all that, "we just like acting cute  and innocent :B ," bullshit is just them trying to keep the Feds off their  backs.


----------



## Growly (Dec 27, 2008)

What the fuck guys. :/ I really expected better of ya'll.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Growly said:


> *BAWWWWW!*



It's alright Dougie :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If he's planning on hanging out with other folks who call themselves cubs he  should prepare to be unpleasantly surprised, all that, "we just like acting cute  and innocent :B ," bullshit is just them trying to keep the Feds off their  backs.


then I'll continue to be a big bro and tell him not to hang with the cubbies, or better yet tell him be a teenager already


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 28, 2008)

You cannot be cub if you're still in diapers though 


Defiant said:


> Babyfur = bad. Thats all there is to say. Concencious is "it's wrong and needs to go away and stay there". There are 3 furs in my house.


 tsk tsk tsk. You really should have some fun with them, I mean if you just simply h8 on them... well then you aren't very intelligent are you? Hit me with something insulting or don't even bother trying.

Babyfur does not = bad. It's just another Furry thing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

how to solve this whole thing

Furry = Fucked up fetishes


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> how to solve this whole thing
> 
> Furry = Fucked up fetishes


Their argument is that there are levels of fucked up fetishes


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Their argument is that there are levels of fucked up fetishes


then I counter argue back with this
"Furries and their level of fetishes, each one more fucked up than the last"


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then I counter argue back with this
> "Furries and their level of fetishes, each one more fucked up than the last"


with baby fur down at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> with baby fur down at the bottom of the list.


really I would thought unbirth would be below them


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> really I would thought unbirth would be below them


That's basically just macro/micro with the vagina... I don't even see why it gets it's own category


----------



## Growly (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's alright Dougie :V .



I don't think I'm "bawwwing", I just think you guys are being overly harsh on a group of people you obviously know little about.
Infantilism really isn't about pedophile anything, it's about security, a feeling of safety.
Many babyfurs/ABs had rough childhoods, so this provides them a way to finally have the pleasant happy one they never had. It's supposed to be a great destresser for them.

Is it for everyone?
Absolutely not. I personally understand the appeal but I can't really get into it myself. But I support those that do enjoy it. Babyfurs are some of the sweetest people you'll know, honestly. 
And no, not all of them wear diapers!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Babyfur does not = bad. It's just another Furry thing.


Babyfurs isn't a "furry thing". The entire Adult Baby/Infantalism fetish is its own thing. Babyfurs just happen to be into that and furry. To say the entire thing is "Furry" is a bit of a misnomer.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Babyfurs isn't a "furry thing". The entire Adult Baby/Infantalism fetish is its own thing. Babyfurs just happen to be into that and furry. To say the entire thing is "Furry" is a bit of a misnomer.


like those into Gore/Guro and Vore is teh furry equivilant


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> like those into Gore/Guro and Vore is teh furry equivilant


Gure/Guro I don't consider furry, either, but Vore is far more of a Furry thing than the other two give the nature of the species involved (e.g. snakes, dragons, etc).


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Gure/Guro I don't consider furry, either, but Vore is far more of a Furry thing than the other two give the nature of the species involved (e.g. snakes, dragons, etc).


makes me sad when some furs think 
Dragon sona = Vore fan


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Gure/Guro I don't consider furry, either, but Vore is far more of a Furry thing than the other two give the nature of the species involved (e.g. snakes, dragons, etc).



*chuckles* i agree with dragoneer here, a dragon's got to eat =P ...though the toddler can be a little chewy o.o .....


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 28, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> though the toddler can be a little chewy o.o


Appetizers. Like popcorn shrimp.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Appetizers. Like popcorn shrimp.



LOL you read my mind XD


----------



## Tabr (Dec 28, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Baby furs are disgusting! I can't stand to be around them. They look and usually act like a less evolved lower life form.



Awwe, aren't you a sweetheart! We love you too. :grin:


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

Growly said:


> I don't think I'm "bawwwing", I just think you guys are being overly harsh on a group of people you obviously know little about.
> Infantilism really isn't about pedophile anything, it's about security, a feeling of safety.
> Many babyfurs/ABs had rough childhoods, so this provides them a way to finally have the pleasant happy one they never had. It's supposed to be a great destresser for them.
> 
> ...



You weren't, but given the subject matter is seemed hilariously appropriate. As  novel as your explanation is if you're as involved in these communities as you  say you are you know as well as I do that that isn't anywhere near the whole  truth. Please don't make me start digging up examples.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Babyfurs isn't a "furry thing". The entire Adult Baby/Infantalism fetish is its own thing. Babyfurs just happen to be into that and furry. To say the entire thing is "Furry" is a bit of a misnomer.


This is true, but I still consider it a Furry Thing. Same as I consider someone who likes Footpaws a Furrything, when really all it is is someone who has a fetish for feet, an likes Furries.

*shrug*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 28, 2008)

No, but you're considered a cubfur.
Which is worse.
Non-furries will think you are a pedophile


----------



## Defiant (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmm. DIdn't think about that way Stain. I guess it's bad no matter what.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 28, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> No, but you're considered a cubfur.
> Which is worse.
> Non-furries will think you are a pedophile


I'm pretty sure everyone thinks they are a pedophile...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone thinks they are a pedophile...



That's because they are :V .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's because they are :V .


You just fucking read my mind.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> This is true, but I still consider it a Furry Thing. Same as I consider someone who likes Footpaws a Furrything, when really all it is is someone who has a fetish for feet, an likes Furries.
> 
> *shrug*


Well, footpaws ARE a furry thing because of... well, paws. =P

And the "baby" aspect is big in every other fandom, too. Furry has a big one, and I'm probably on just about every Babyfur's shitlist due to my previous adventures with them, but... yeah. I look at it as if the fetish is unique to what makes furries unique -vs- a fetish that can be found anywhere.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 29, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> No, but you're considered a cubfur.
> Which is worse.
> Non-furries will think you are a pedophile





Dragoneer said:


> Well, footpaws ARE a furry thing because of... well, paws. =P
> 
> And the "baby" aspect is big in every other fandom, too. Furry has a big one, and I'm probably on just about every Babyfur's shitlist due to my previous adventures with them, but... yeah. I look at it as if the fetish is unique to what makes furries unique -vs- a fetish that can be found anywhere.


Footpaws are simply a foot fetish on Furries. It's like saying I like penis, but because it's a furry thing I automatically have to like fuzzy wang 

not quite sure what you were trying to say with your second statement though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

...I still think I'm the most tolearable fur here...


----------



## Tycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...I still think I'm the most tolearable fur here...



Tolerable? No, I think that award would go to Xipoid, Silibus, or Grimfang.

Unless you're only counting the furs in this thread.

Nope, not even then.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you mean tolerable or tolerant, because I'm the most tolerant :] .


----------



## Tycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Do you mean tolerable or tolerant, because I'm the most tolerant :] .



Drug-tolerant, maybe.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Drug-tolerant, maybe.



Damn straight  .


----------



## Marsridge (Dec 29, 2008)

From my perspective, being a babyfur is enjoyable and relaxing. I find artwork of cubs adorable, and the communities I am involved in are very open, understanding, and close-knit. 

"Fetish" is too strong of a word though, because just as there are furries who are not into the fandom for sexual reasons, living as a babyfur does not have to be based on sex. Diapers do not have to be deviant and naughty, and as it was stated, not all babyfurs wear diapers. If you have seen artwork from Jadefox, Marci McAdams, and other well-known artists who draw babyfurs, it really is reaching to bring up pedophilia. Adult babies who are not furry wouldn't be considered pedophiles. A babyfur is a person interested in the furry fandom as well as infantilism. There are also other names, like cubfur and lil' fur, you don't have to be an infant or toddler to express youth and innocence in your character or role play. 

Everyone is different, why should it matter to you? Even if your stereotypes and harsh words were true, why would you bother thinking about something that didn't interest you? Most people are private about what is not considered the social norm, I do not believe any babyfur will flaunt thier interests in your face. Luckily, words that I consider to be the most juvenile, and only expressed by those who either do not understand, or choose not to be tolerant, will not affect me. This is a forum with many different types of interests and beliefs, and I don't expect everyone to agree with me, or me with them. I have plenty of babyfur and non-babyfur friends and communities that will accept me for who and how I am. I would not waste my time trying to persuade anyone to change their opinions, or making fun of anyone, it's futile. 

However, this thread has answered the OP's question with many different views, and it is always a good thing to get all types of responses. If anyone is interested in learning more about babyfurs, searching on Google will yield many forums and websites, and there are LiveJournal communities too. There is even a large babyfur community on Second Life. You can find lots of places to check out, and learn the fun things we do. Maybe you will even see mention of things you like!


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 29, 2008)

Marsridge said:


> I do not believe any babyfur will flaunt thier interests in your face.


Well, except for Tamu... 

Otherwise, very well thought out post ^_^


----------



## LoC (Dec 29, 2008)

Does it look like a baby?

Yes? Then babyfur.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Marsridge said:


> Adult babies who are not furry wouldn't be considered pedophiles.



Are you joking?



Marsridge said:


> Everyone is different, why should it matter to you? Even if your stereotypes and harsh words were true, why would you bother thinking about something that didn't interest you? Most people are private about what is not considered the social norm, I do not believe any babyfur will flaunt thier interests in your face. Luckily, words that I consider to be the most juvenile, and only expressed by those who either do not understand, or choose not to be tolerant, will not affect me. This is a forum with many different types of interests and beliefs, and I don't expect everyone to agree with me, or me with them. I have plenty of babyfur and non-babyfur friends and communities that will accept me for who and how I am. I would not waste my time trying to persuade anyone to change their opinions, or making fun of anyone, it's futile.



My harsh words are true, babyfurs with no fetish material in their galleries or  favourites are in the minority, and as much as you seem to want to make  pedophilia out to be something harmless that everyone should just ignore, it  isn't now, and it never will be. Your community obviously can't be bothered to  police it's self, don't complain when the shit you let in stains you as a whole.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Personally, a baby fur is a fursona/person who a very young child (5 years and younger).
> 
> A baby fur doesn't not _need _to be in a diaper, but that's usually a sign of a babyfur (unless the fursona is a adult in diapers... then it's a diaper fur).



This.

Though diapers to me, even on a adult (unless medical) to mean means they usually (not always) have the morality of an infant. Which isn't a babyfur, no.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Marsridge said:


> From my perspective, being a babyfur is enjoyable and relaxing. I find artwork of cubs adorable, and the communities I am involved in are very open, understanding, and close-knit.
> 
> "Fetish" is too strong of a word though, because just as there are furries who are not into the fandom for sexual reasons, living as a babyfur does not have to be based on sex. Diapers do not have to be deviant and naughty, and as it was stated, not all babyfurs wear diapers. If you have seen artwork from Jadefox, Marci McAdams, and other well-known artists who draw babyfurs, it really is reaching to bring up pedophilia. Adult babies who are not furry wouldn't be considered pedophiles. A babyfur is a person interested in the furry fandom as well as infantilism. There are also other names, like cubfur and lil' fur, you don't have to be an infant or toddler to express youth and innocence in your character or role play.
> 
> ...


oh tell that SL baby fur community...STAY OFF MY SIM, oi every day I gotta get rid of them.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 29, 2008)

ITT: My fetish is better than your fetish and Whitenoise attempts to pass his opinion off as fact.

Seriously, just because you feel the need to take what certain individuals do and represent it as the essence of the whole, doesn't make it true. The babyfurs in general are no more responsible for the actions and deviations of certain individuals sharing their label than you are for the various and innumerable visual atrocities perpetrated by members of the myriad other fetishes that fall under the label of "furry".  If every babyfur is a pedophile, then every furry is a dogf*cker. It just doesn't work like that.

Are there bad apples in the babyfur bushell? Heck yeah.  Just like there are loads of them in the fandom as well. Heck, any fandom.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I still think scat is off the deep end of the "you might need help" and diapers are basically tied to scat or being incontinent/wanting people to do everything for you, not wanting to do anything ever. 

These people wanting to be a baby/infant again so you don't have to do anything, have someone take care of you, and shit yourself all day doing no work at all.

That's just my opinion though, and I wouldn't like force it on others or say anymore than that. If they're offended by my opinion then I'm sorry, I'm not changing it; you don't have to care.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well I still think scat is off the deep end of the "you might need help" and diapers are basically tied to scat or being incontinent/wanting people to do everything for you, not wanting to do anything ever.
> 
> These people wanting to be a baby/infant again so you don't have to do anything, have someone take care of you, and shit yourself all day doing no work at all.
> 
> That's just my opinion though, and I wouldn't like force it on others or say anymore than that. If they're offended by my opinion then I'm sorry, I'm not changing it; you don't have to care.



I have no problem with your opinion whatsoever, as its just that, an opinion, and a well stated one too. I don't happen to agree with it, but hey, thats the fun of opinions.  I just take offense to those who go straight to the assertion  that all babyfurs, just by virtue of being a babyfur, are closet pedophiles.  That I find laughably hypocritical, especially coming from another furry. (considering how much crap is attributed to furs in general just by virtue of being furs that they have nothing to do with in most cases)


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Naw, I don't see pedo, at all; nothing illegal really, just wanting people to take care of them, wanting to go back to doing nothing. But I also admit this is not the case for all of them, because you can't generalize so many people with one phrase fitting for them all. Ever.

Other than like, all blacks are black; jews are jews...(duh)


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Tabr said:


> ITT: My fetish is better than your fetish and Whitenoise attempts to pass his opinion off as fact.
> 
> Seriously, just because you feel the need to take what certain individuals do and represent it as the essence of the whole, doesn't make it true. The babyfurs in general are no more responsible for the actions and deviations of certain individuals sharing their label than you are for the various and innumerable visual atrocities perpetrated by members of the myriad other fetishes that fall under the label of "furry". If every babyfur is a pedophile, then every furry is a dogf*cker. It just doesn't work like that.
> 
> Are there bad apples in the babyfur bushell? Heck yeah. Just like there are loads of them in the fandom as well. Heck, any fandom.



My fetish is better then your fetish, and feel free to try to prove me wrong on  my statement from the previous post. Find every babyfur on FA and look through their accounts.

Also  when have I ever called myself a furry, can you recall me ever saying anything  positive about the fandom. Every furry is a dog fucker, and every babyfur is a pedophile.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My fetish is better then your fetish, and feel free to try to prove me wrong on  my statement from the previous post. Find every babyfur on FA and look through their accounts.
> 
> Also  when have I ever called myself a furry, can you recall me ever saying anything  positive about the fandom. Every furry is a dog fucker, and every babyfur is a pedophile.



I'm a furry, I'm not a dogfucker.
I've got a image of my fursona as a child, I'm not a pedo.

Done, and done.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My fetish is better then your fetish, and feel free to try to prove me wrong on  my statement from the previous post. Find every babyfur on FA and look through their accounts.
> 
> Also  when have I ever called myself a furry, can you recall me ever saying anything  positive about the fandom. Every furry is a dog fucker, and every babyfur is a pedophile.


are you PMSing, sounds like it =3


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> are you PMSing, sounds like it =3



There, that's better! ;3

This is a different situation where the person is asking for it, rather than just being upset and new, noise should know better.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 29, 2008)

You don't need to call yourself a furry Whitenoise, you demonstrate it quite well. You are on a furry forum, you have an account on the most well known furry art site, and your "favorite" submission on said site is quite obviously furry. Anyone that clicks on the link you oh-so-helpfully included in your signature can see it with minimal effort. So to you I say: Greetings, Dogf*cker!

Well not really but still, the hypocrisy is strong in this one :grin:


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm a furry, I'm not a dogfucker.
> *I've got a image of my  fursona as a child, I'm not a  pedo.*
> 
> Done, and  done.



Lol  .



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> are you PMSing, sounds like it =3



My menstrual cycle  is none of your business :[ .



Tabr said:


> You don't need to call yourself a furry  Whitenoise, you demonstrate it  quite well. You are on a furry forum, you have an account on the most well known  furry art site, and your "favourite" submission on said site is quite obviously  furry. Anyone that clicks on the link you oh-so-helpfully included in your  signature can see it with minimal effort. So to you I say: Greetings, Dogf*cker!
> 
> Well not really but still, the hypocrisy is  strong in this one :grin:



Way to totally miss the point Tabr  .


----------



## Tabr (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> prove me wrong





I think we are done here. LOL


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Tabr said:


> I think we are done here. LOL



Actually you've failed spectacularly, highfive  .


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol  .


What? Do you simply laugh like a moron at nothing at all too?

Actually, sometimes I do that as well. x3
Usually I'm stoned though, so I have a excuse.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> What? Do you simply laugh like a moron at nothing at all too?
> 
> Actually, sometimes I do that as well. x3
> Usually I'm stoned though, so I have a excuse.


 
You know perfectly well why that's funny newf  .

Seriously though Tabr, if you're planning on proving me wrong on a point I actually made instead of running right by me and attacking a straw man you should probably get to work, quite a few babyfurs on this site :V .


----------



## Tabr (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You know perfectly well why that's funny newf  .
> 
> Seriously though Tabr, if you're planning on proving me wrong on a point I  actually made instead of running right by me and attacking a straw man you  should probably get to work, quite a few babyfurs on this sight :V .




Whoa whoa, you mean you were actually _serious _when you said prove you wrong? You weren't just trolling? Do you not know what the "burden of proof" is? You are obligated to prove your assertion if you want it to be taken as fact. You don't prove a negative. However, if you generally want proof that not all babyfurs have pornographic cub renderings in their gallery (which is the criteria you cited to help prove your point), just look at mine. I have one picture, and thats it. Nothing nefarious about it, either.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Whoa whoa, you mean you were actually _serious _when you said prove you wrong? You weren't just trolling? Do you not know what the "burden of proof" is? You are obligated to prove your assertion if you want it to be taken as fact. You don't prove a negative. However, if you generally want proof that not all babyfurs have pornographic cub renderings in their gallery (which is the criteria you cited to help prove your point), just look at mine. I have one picture, and thats it. Nothing nefarious about it, either.



Did I say all  ?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My menstrual cycle  is none of your business :[ .


no..I know why...You need to take a poo am I right...you just need to take a big poo (points who get the reference)


----------



## Tabr (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Did I say all  ?



Yep! Twice!




			
				Whitenoise said:
			
		

> You have to be a pedophile to be a cub





			
				Whitenoise said:
			
		

> That's because they are :V (in response to 'everyone thinks they are pedophiles')


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Yep! Twice!



Well if I said it twice it must be true  .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 29, 2008)

Babyfurs are not pedophiles, but they are something close. Cubfurs ARE pedophiles. Wanna know why this is true? 
Babyfurs are sexually attracted to wearing diapers and fucking others while wearing diapers, and pretending they are tiny children. Cubfurs don't pretend they are children in sex, they actually fuck children. And yes, you do HAVE that fetish if you are an <insert here>-fur. For example: Fatfurs. Fatfurs have that fetish, that's why their fursona is fat. You don't see 50,000 lb personas with non-fatfurs, do you?
I feel like I'm stoned, so if I don't make sense on some parts, sorry.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 1, 2009)

If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.  *eyes*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

eh? I dont even remembered posting in here @_@

meh, just leave teh baby furs alone, like every other group, they arent bothering you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.  *eyes*



I was being nice :V .



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> eh? I dont even remembered posting in here @_@
> 
> meh, just leave teh baby furs alone, like every other group, they arent bothering you.



But they do bother me, just like that actual baby that was IRL trolling me at the restaurant last night. I couldn't enjoy  my spring rolls dammit, why do people take those things out in piblic  >:[ ?


----------



## KidLoose (Jan 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> But they do bother me, just like that actual baby that was IRL trolling me at the restaurant last night. I couldn't enjoy  my spring rolls dammit, why do people take those things out in piblic  >:[ ?


Must I say it? Yes, I think I must. >.>

"Whitenoise can't enjoy her spring rolls, _bawwww_!"

Okay, guess that should be rephrased as 'they're not _actively_ trying to bother you.' It's not really their fault if you're that overly sensitive. If the world had to bend over backwards every time some overly sensitive baby got offended, we'd all be living in caves under rocks with our eyes shut and our fingers in our ears.


That said, and in Whitenoise's defense, it might be possible to have an FA Gallery, FA Forum account, and lots of furry works favorited, and not be a furry. The problem comes in with the hypocrisy of Whitenoise's argument. If babyfur = pedophile, and furry = dogf*cker, then following the very same logic having FA accounts = Furry. It's not a strawman argument, it's busting your chops with the very same logic you used to bust ours.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

KidLoose said:


> *Okay, guess that should be rephrased as 'they're not actively trying to bother you.'* It's not really their fault if you're that overly sensitive. If the world had to bend over backwards every time some overly sensitive baby got offended, we'd all be living in caves under rocks with our eyes shut and our fingers in our ears.



They totally are and you know it >:[ . Also an all or nothing argument is  ludicrous, following that logic it shouldn't be my fault if their baby is overly  sensitive to me punching it in the face until it stops making noises, but we all  know that's not the case, seeing as the law always takes the baby's side :[ .



KidLoose said:


> That said, and in Whitenoise's defense, it might be possible to have an FA Gallery, FA Forum account, and lots of furry works favorited, and not be a furry. The problem comes in with the hypocrisy of Whitenoise's argument. If babyfur = pedophile, and furry = dogf*cker, then following the very same logic having FA accounts = Furry. It's not a strawman argument, it's busting your chops with the very same logic you used to bust ours.



Lol false dichotomy, having an FA  account isn't a subculture people willingly identify with, therefore my airtight  logic doesn't apply :V .

Also having seen your entry in the fetishes thread,  I'm curious to know why you would try to make the case that the majority of  babyfurs aren't pedophiles,  seeing as you are a part of the body of evidence supporting my case.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> meh, just leave teh baby furs alone, like every other group, they arent bothering you.


that remind be of something on youtube and i have to make fun of it

LEAVE THE BABY FURS ALONE!!!!! *crys* YOUR LUCKY THEY MAKE ART FOR YOU BASTERDS!!!!! *crys*

oh i went there ;D

but really...every one is attracted to something


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder why baby and cub art didn't get banned from FA, apparently the votes were plentiful, but it didn't pass anyway? I wasn't too close up on it, so don't take my word on it. Just stating what I know.


Is it kind of like the Gore-Bush election? Gore won, but Bush got it anyway?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> I wonder why baby and cub art didn't get banned from FA, apparently the votes were plentiful, but it didn't pass anyway? I wasn't too close up on it, so don't take my word on it. Just stating what I know.
> 
> 
> Is it kind of like the Gore-Bush election? Gore won, but Bush got it anyway?


cause it was overturned nuff said


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I was being nice :V .
> 
> 
> 
> But they do bother me, just like that actual baby that was IRL trolling me at the restaurant last night. I couldn't enjoy  my spring rolls dammit, why do people take those things out in piblic  >:[ ?


no...the real answer is "I let them bother me"
Furs have no tolerance these days =[


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

Marsridge said:


> I do not believe any babyfur will flaunt thier interests in your face.



Like, say. Having a babyfur avatar? Jesus Christ!

You don't see me with a bondage/sensory deprivation avatar, do you?


----------



## Alex Cross (Jan 5, 2009)

My understanding is that the categories are not truly accurate. Because FA has a lot of cub art where the babyfur art is, people keep comparing babyfur with cub appreciation. 

It's not that great of a comparison because babyfurs often roleplay in par with infantilism so you have a grown fur who acts like a baby and hence, babyfur. They may draw cubs but once cubs are depicted in an sexual manner, that's when it ventures away from the babyfur genre.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 5, 2009)

Babyfur still = bad!
  Werevixen's comment made me LOL!!!!!!


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

Growly said:


> What the fuck guys. :/ I really expected better of ya'll.


 
im not a fan of the hole baby fur thing but u guys shuld know being furrys that u shuldnt pass judgment so qickly :neutral:


----------



## haynari (Jan 28, 2009)

Wtf is up with baby furs? I am not a fan at all. plus it seems like another thing that the fandom will get in trouble for.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2009)

Since I don't like either, it's impossible for me to be a pedophile.


Now excuse me while I organize my lolicon folder.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2009)

haynari said:


> Wtf is up with baby furs? I am not a fan at all. plus it seems like another thing that the fandom will get in trouble for.



The fandom doesn't have the stones to throw ignorant trash like them out. Most of the fetishists here aren't here because they like anthropomophism, they're here because they can use it to skirt child pornography laws, and because no one else will put up with them :V .


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jan 28, 2009)

that is true it cant be good for the fandom ppl only look for the bad  and then conect it with the good


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> A baby fur doesn't not _need _to be in a diaper, but that's usually a sign of a babyfur (unless the fursona is a adult in diapers... then it's a diaper fur).



Correct on that, but there are some that are part AB and DL. I don't need them but I find some interest in them...and no, I'm not a babyfur but rather the latter you described.



Defiant said:


> If no diaper , then I go with cub. Baby furs are disgusting! I can't stand to be around them. They look and usually act like a less evolved lower life form. NOt always , but infantile in mindset as well as appearance. ANd thats gross! I can almost see them as pedophiles. ANd I have kids.
> The cubby thing can be cute. The baby fur thing needs to go away and stay there.



I wish people like you would stop lumping the pedo crowd with the AB/DL crowd. In literally all communities of this fetish (and lifestyle for some), there is zero tolerance for pedophilia. I don't like cub art but again, I'm a DL/diaperfur too..just by looks you could not tell if I was one or not, same with being a furry.

Are you saying cub stuff is ok but AB-DL stuff is not? What's wrong with you?

I don't like the cutesy talk either as that's more associated with ABs and TBs than it is with DLs.



Marsridge said:


> From my perspective, being a babyfur is enjoyable and relaxing. I find artwork of cubs adorable, and the communities I am involved in are very open, understanding, and close-knit.
> 
> "Fetish" is too strong of a word though, because just as there are furries who are not into the fandom for sexual reasons, living as a babyfur does not have to be based on sex. Diapers do not have to be deviant and naughty, and as it was stated, not all babyfurs wear diapers. If you have seen artwork from Jadefox, Marci McAdams, and other well-known artists who draw babyfurs, it really is reaching to bring up pedophilia. Adult babies who are not furry wouldn't be considered pedophiles. A babyfur is a person interested in the furry fandom as well as infantilism. There are also other names, like cubfur and lil' fur, you don't have to be an infant or toddler to express youth and innocence in your character or role play.
> 
> ...



Pretty much QFT.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> eh? I dont even remembered posting in here @_@
> 
> meh, just leave teh baby furs alone, like every other group, they arent bothering you.



Yes, that would help. What would help even more if the Babyfur and diaperfur communities would stop reacting to trolls like Whitenoise. When they're ignored, they'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 29, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Yes, that would help. What would help even more if the Babyfur and diaperfur communities would stop reacting to trolls like Whitenoise. When they're ignored, they'll go elsewhere.



Actually that would just result in more extreme harassment, best just to give us  our LULZ fix. In all seriousness though  I'm not trolling when I talk about babyfurs :V .


----------



## mazza (Feb 26, 2009)

this are wild accusations, there so mean. why wont everyone accept that thers baby furs cubs and furries..
its not fair to exclude the younger ones, i myself am a teen and a babyfur


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Feb 26, 2009)

Disgusting


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 26, 2009)

old thread is old


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 26, 2009)

I've met some baby furs, and as like... one creeped me out, the others didn't bother me at all.
Dude, we are all furries. We are all "messed up" in most of the worlds eyes. And here we are saying stuff against other people that look "messed up". Whatever, but it seems that alot of people are being contradictory. 
If it makes you uncomfortable, say that. But don't say scathing remarks against a demographic. Thats just bitchy.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Adult Babyfurs are the cancer killing the fandom.

EDIT: And it is their attitude I despise more than anything.


----------



## Mr Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, they are sick.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember playing WoW...and Zeke and I joined a furry guild. We ended up having to leave due to the Baby Furs, one of which was a pathological liar who got butthurt over the use of the word "Lawl". He and the guild leader demanded we not use the word around him.

The same leader didn't understand why no one wants to hang out with an adult who not only acts like a five year old child but insists that acting like such is part of who he is, the guy didn't know how to be an adult all at. Interesting Convo there trying to explain why that is not good and how to better himself so he can find friends beyond WoW.

Baby Furs can be like a cancer, at least the ones who take it too far but that is with anything. In any case Babyfurs tend to have a child like mentality. That often clashes with their ability to socialize and gain friends.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I remember playing WoW...and Zeke and I joined a furry guild. We ended up having to leave due to the Baby Furs, one of which was a pathological liar who got butthurt over the use of the word "Lawl". He and the guild leader demanded we not use the word around him.
> 
> The same leader didn't understand why no one wants to hang out with an adult who not only acts like a five year old child but insists that acting like such is part of who he is, the guy didn't know how to be an adult all at. Interesting Convo there trying to explain why that is not good and how to better himself so he can find friends beyond WoW.
> 
> Baby Furs can be like a cancer, at least the ones who take it too far but that is with anything. In any case Babyfurs tend to have a child like mentality. That often clashes with their ability to socialize and gain friends.



"I cast rank 6 PURGE on that guild!"

But yes, the babyfurs in that guild were extremely taxing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "I cast rank 6 PURGE on that guild!"
> 
> But yes, the babyfurs in that guild were extremely taxing.



Zeke, you would need at least level 100 Purge with some sort of mana burn to cauterize the vessel that is leaking baw, rage, sex talk, and crying.

I don't know which was worse. Dealing with adult WoW players whining about "No one wants to be my friend" or the drama caused by a single pathological liar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2009)

mazza said:


> this are wild accusations, there so mean. why wont everyone accept that thers baby furs cubs and furries..
> its not fair to exclude the younger ones, i myself am a teen and a babyfur



No one has problems with younger members. No one has problems with Babyfurs who know how to act. However there is no ignoring that there are quite a few furs out who are baby furs who make it a point to act like cancerous tumors. They become the bane of cons and furmeets. This is why you get a lot of negativity towards the subject.

I think it is prudent to point there is baby fur as in art of younger furs, which more accurately would be called cubs...but unfortunately a few in denial pedo's have perverted it and get away with it....and then there are the actual people who identify as babyfur and take it to that level of "Treat me like a child".


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Zeke, you would need at least level 100 Purge with some sort of mana burn to cauterize the vessel that is leaking baw, rage, sex talk, and crying.
> 
> I don't know which was worse. Dealing with adult WoW players whining about "No one wants to be my friend" or the drama caused by a single pathological liar.



....

With my death knight, I cast Death and Decay...
PLAUGE PURGE THE CANCER!!!!


Both.
The people he told us about probably scorned  babyfurs, and thus ignored him because of his behavior. I was being nice in the guild....If I see any of them again, I'll become angst towards them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

mazza said:


> *this are wild accusations, there so mean. why wont everyone accept that thers baby furs cubs and furries..*
> its not fair to exclude the younger ones, i myself am a teen and a babyfur



Because babyfurs and cubs are human garbage and no one wants to look at them :V .

Also capital letters motherfucker, can you use them?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2009)

mazza said:


> this are wild accusations, there so mean. why wont everyone accept that thers baby furs cubs and furries..
> its not fair to exclude the younger ones, i myself am a teen and a babyfur




We're not excluding the younger furs, just the babyfur retards who can't act their own age and want someone to wipe their own ass for them while they wear a diaper. 

Last time I checked, we aren't accepting.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2009)

A) Old
B) Y'all need to grow up (lawl irony)

The babyfur hate around here is getting old.  There are "bad apples" in every area of the fandom.  If you don't like it, kindly click the back button and go back to your lives.


----------

